# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Mikey's undersea adventure



## mikeycbaby (Jan 13, 2006)

29 gallon tank with flourite and natural gravel. For lighting, one 55 watt 9500k and one 36 watt 5500k compact fluorescent for total of 3.1 wpg and use an aquaclear HOB filter.

Plants are: Tiger lotus, varius java ferns, anubius nana, aponogetum crispus, marsilea quadrifolia, java moss, cryptocoryne wendtii, echinodorous 
tennellus, bolbotis fern and aternathera sp

My finned friends at the time of this photo include an SAE, blue ram, honey dwarf gourami, 2 bronze cories, botia histronica, 3 rummy nose tetras and some assorted guppies with their kin along with a few ramshorn snails. (update: My ram has since swam to the other side and the rummy's have expanded their gang to 5).

I've had this sweet dream since Nov 2004 and this is it what it looked like in it's heyday back in June '05. I entered it in a contest on petfish.net in July and won!!

http://www.petfish.net/gallery/TOTM-Winners/1120901988_P2120064

They sent me some freakishly giant amazon swords so I had to shuffle some things around a bit. I moved the crypts to my 10 g. gave away the vals. Right now I'm considering just pulling the filter and replacing it with a powerhead ala Rhonda Wilson or Diana Walstead. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very cool tank! I love the mounding technique. I would get a nice stem plant in the backround to help cover up the equipment. I cant wait to see the tank when all of the chain sword fills in.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey, you are here in Portland! Cool! I like the mound as well, and the plants you have in the back frame the mound nicely. Good job.


----------



## mikeycbaby (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Very cool tank! I love the mounding technique. I would get a nice stem plant in the backround to help cover up the equipment. I cant wait to see the tank when all of the chain sword fills in.


Thank you. Actually, I took those pictures in June 05 and forgot to date them. My tank has changed sufficiently since then. The large mound in the center was actually two pieces of driftwood. I have since moved stuff around and added some more light. Will post new pics in the future.


----------



## mikeycbaby (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Hey, you are here in Portland! Cool! I like the mound as well, and the plants you have in the back frame the mound nicely. Good job.


Thank you Robert. I actually ordered the Tiger Lotus in the center from you. my tank is going through metamorphosis at the moment but I will post updates.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Nicely done.

I wish I could aquascape like that.

Lissette


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have seen a picture of your tank Liss, and I would say you do a great job! Your Eusteralis is incredible.


----------

